# 501 P154 B2B timer bug



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I thought they fixed this bug...but I have noticed if I have a back to back timer set, the second timer almost never fires. The little clock blinks and blinks for over 15 minutes past when the second timer was supposed to fire but nothing happens...no channel change nothing. Anyone else still having this problem?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I have that on my 501s, even B2B on same channel will miss the second.

I think it's because the timers that are created look like:
09:00 - 09:30 176
09:30 - 10:00 176

so they are technically overlaping or sometihng like that..


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Software version P154 was supposed to fix this problem, but for me, it only fixed the B2B timer problem to the point where it fails occasionally instead of all the time.

There have been other threads regarding this bug, so I guess that it is not totally fixed.

There have been rumors that the TImer code has been re-written in the next software release. I really don't have any other software issues besides the B2B problem, so I sure hope that this is true!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't have any B2B timer problems with my 501 on p154...I've got 15 or so back to back timers set up over the course of the week, and they have never misfired for me. Maybe there's a hardware problem with your units?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

B2B timers always work for me except for this one time: I rewound the Live buffer to the start of a show, pressed Browse, hit Record and at 9 PM, CSI was set to record but the other show kept recording. I hit Stop, went to the PVR screen and it said CSI was recording, I highlighted the entry, pressed Select, it went to that channel and the red light came on and recorded the remainder of CSI. I guess I am lucky.

This is the only B2B issue I have had since 154. My original 501 had mega B2B problems but since I exchanged it, the 501 is very solid.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

You will all love this then. I've had this problem a lot recently because my wife is in the hospital so I've been trying to record a number of shows.

I called DISH and reported the problem and they insisted that since I have the latest software version then the problem is with my 501. They are sending me out a new one as they are convinced that they have fixed this problem.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Remember that line with my DP.... I refused cause of big HD... Next software fixed that bug while generating new one.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

I just got off the phone with DISH and they want me to fill out an incident report as they have no record of any B2B recording problem with P154. I'm not at home so I cannot do this right away but they said that if anyone else is having this problem to report it to them at the 800-333-3474 with their receiver and smartcard#.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Whenever this problem starts happening for me I know it is time to do a reset. (hold the power button in until the record light comes on then sit back an wait)

Resetting the 501 about once a week seems to keep it running error free.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Agree, rebooting once a week has seemed to prevent any misdeeds on our 501's part.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

My experience is the same. If I reboot my 501 about once a week, it prevents a lot of this happening. And I've been rather lax about doing the reboot lately and this morning I got hit with the B2B (on the same channel) bug. (I record This Old House and New Yankee Workshop B2B at 4:30am in the morning Pacific every weeknight. This morning New Yankee Workshop was missing.)

To me, it's almost like the 501 isn't cleaning out it's "threads" or sub-processes, and eventually runs out of the ability to create a new thread/sub-process, and that's when things become unstable. It seems like when I'm doing lots of different things with the 501 that the quicker it becomes a little unstable.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

rjenkins, your B2B timer problem sounds just like what I said in my previous post: B2B timers work most of the time, but occasionally they fail. (BTW, when my B2B timers fail, it is always on the same channel).

I can't figure out if resetting the unit helps this problem or not. If it only fails occasionally, it is very hard to determine if resetting helps or not. The only way that you would know for sure, is if you had just reset your 501, and then had a BTB timer fail.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So maybe thats why some of my recordings and the same recording each day does not appear on my PVR Events screen. I wonder how many people are having this happening not knowing about this issue? I thought something weird was going on with an event getting skipped.


----------

